# angelkarte frankreich



## daniel2501 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hy ich habe da mal eine frage 
undzwar will ich mir im februar 2010  eine Angelkarte in Frankreich Seltz kaufen da ich in 76437 rastatt Wohne und es ca 15 Km bis dort hin sidn nun habe ich heute von einem Bekannten mitbekommen das mann jetzt eine Kleine prüfung machen muss die ca 5 Min geht wegen ein paar regeln undso wist ihr was darüber oder kann jemand darüber was rausfinden
danke schonmal.


----------



## Marijo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hey

Ich angle auch in Seltz ich war erst neulich im Angelladen die haben mir nichts von Prüfung erzählt.
Also locker bleiben du bekommst die Karte schon ende Januar.
Gruss Marijo


----------



## DaTamer83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



Marijo schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ich angle auch in Seltz ich war erst neulich im Angelladen die haben mir nichts von Prüfung erzählt.
> Also locker bleiben du bekommst die Karte schon ende Januar.
> Gruss Marijo


 
Servus aus Oberfranken.
Ich bin zu Ostern bei den Schwiegerleuten in Karlsruhe und wollte eigentlich an den Rhein in Frankreich zum angeln.
Weisst du ob die am Samstag nach Karfreitag auf haben in Frankreich?
Kannst mir mal vielleicht verraten was für ne Feederrute ich dafür Brauch? Will nömlich Barben und Karpfen ärgern. 

Paar Tips wären cool.

MfG Tamer|wavey:


----------



## daniel2501 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hy ja eigentlich müssten die offen haben wenn nicht geh einfach in einen totto lotto die verkaufen auch die karten
zu der rute kann ich dir mal nichts sagen da ich nciht auf karpfen oder barben gehe


----------



## DaTamer83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



daniel2501 schrieb:


> Hy ja eigentlich müssten die offen haben wenn nicht geh einfach in einen totto lotto die verkaufen auch die karten
> zu der rute kann ich dir mal nichts sagen da ich nciht auf karpfen oder barben gehe


 

Danke für den Tip

MfG Tamer


----------



## paschok2006 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hi Leute.
Ich will mir auch eine Karte für den Seltz oder Beinheim zulegen.Kann mir jemand sagen wo es bessr ist in Seltz oder Beinhem.Wo sind die Unterschiede?Was kostet so eine Jahreskarte und welche Seen sind da inklusive?

Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## daniel2501 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hy also ich holle mir meine immer für Seltz da ich öffters  am gravidal oder epple see angle und mit der beinheimer karte darfst du es nicht sonst sind fast alle seen gleich bis auf ein paar geh doch einfach mal hin und frag nach an welche stellen du angeln darfst oder du wartest bis montag da hol ich mir meine und dann kann ich dir genau sagen was die kostet damals waren es 96,00 euro

gruß


----------



## paschok2006 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Bei mir ist das Problem mit dem holen der KartteIch arbeite zwar im Baden Airpark, jedoch bis um 18:00.Deshalb ist es schwer noch jemanden zu erreichen.Wenn du dir due Krate geholt hast, kannst mal erklären wo du diese geholt hast un an welchen seen du Angeln darfst, und natürlich was diese Karte gekostet hat.

Danke dir im voraus.


----------



## daniel2501 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hy ok sobald ich sie habe melde ich mich hier oder hast du auch icq oder gib mir mal deine email adresse.


----------



## daniel2501 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hy also ich habe meine heute mittag geholt und sie kostet jetzt 99,00 euro habe die  blätter mal eingescant damit du es dir anschauen kann auf der karte sind doch die stellen drauf wo man angeln darf an der 15 16 17 19 darfst du nur mit der beinheimer karte angeln schau es dir an und wenn du fragen hast melde dich


----------



## daniel2501 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

so und noch ein paar


----------



## paschok2006 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Danke dir.Fahre wahrscheinlich auch nähste Woche.Wo hast du den diesen Angelschein gekauft?Hast du eine Adresse?


----------



## massiv83 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Wenn du in seltz richtung Rhein bzw Rheifähre fährst ist am dorfende ein Angelladen,dort kannst sie kaufen...Lichtbild nicht vergessen falls es die erste karte ist!!!


----------



## daniel2501 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hy also ich hatte meine am totto lotto geholt( er hat auch sonntags ab 09,00-12,00 uhr offen) um die ecke vom angelladen weil der zu war  wenn du  dir dann noch die beinheimer karte hollen willst zahlst du jetzt dan 15 Euro wenn du die seltzer karte schon hast ich will die mir auch noch hollen.


----------



## paschok2006 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Danke euch für die schnellen Antworten.Fahre hoffentlich nähstes Wochenende den Schein holen.Wo Angelt ihr eigentlich gerade?Am Rhein oder an einem der Seen?


----------



## daniel2501 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hy also  ich bin zurzeit am porte seltz der ist genau hinter der fähre sonst währe ich eignetlich am epple aber da ist zurzeit hochwasser und die machen die ganzen bäume dort weg


----------



## paschok2006 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Und wie ist die Lage?Beist´s


----------



## junghans (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Tip,

Grenzübergang Breisach,,gleich nächstes Gallierdorf ''Vogelrun'' kostet die Jahreskarte für ganz Frankreich 88 €. Der Anglerladen hat auch am Sonntag u Feiertagen bis 12 Uhr Mittag geöffnet.
So wie ich mitbekommen habe, müssen Sie den Betrag dem Verein übergeben und haben kein Gewinn.

Suche auch ein Tip ? ''Anglerbestimmungen'' für staatliche Seen u Flüsse in Frankreich,,,,ev. zum Ausdrucken.

Gruss Junghans

Gehe Morgen zum ersten mal ''Vereinsgewesser Etang Le Sans Soucis bei Algolsheim'' gleich hinter Vogelgrun und werde mich mal umsehen und ev. auswerfen.


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



junghans schrieb:


> Tip,
> 
> Grenzübergang Breisach,,gleich nächstes Gallierdorf ''Vogelrun'' kostet die Jahreskarte für ganz Frankreich 88 €. Der Anglerladen hat auch am Sonntag u Feiertagen bis 12 Uhr Mittag geöffnet.
> So wie ich mitbekommen habe, müssen Sie den Betrag dem Verein übergeben und haben kein Gewinn.
> ...



die karten kriegste normal im laden liegen die auf der theke ist so ein großer gelber zettel....


----------



## west1 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Bestimmungen 2010

Elsass Haut-Rhin 68

Elsass BAS-RHIN  67

Hab noch was vergessen!






Sollte sich jemand angesprochen fühlen, wars doch glatt meine Absicht!
Nehmt euren Abfall gefälligst wieder mit Heim!
Darf übrigens auf jeder Rheinseite so gehandhabt werden.


----------



## daniel2501 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Sowas  finde ich auch immer unter aller sau den mül einfach liegen lassen ist es so schwer den müll mitzunehmen oder haben die keine Mülltone daheim


----------



## massiv83 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Na ja da müssten halt mehr kontrollen her...ist schon schlimm wenn man erst mal den angelplatz aufräumen muss nur weil manche keinen anstand haben....


----------



## daniel2501 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

ja und wer bezahlt die den dann


----------



## Marijo (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hallo Leute!!!
Kann mir jemand sagen ob schon was geht am Hafen von Seltz!!!!
Ist wohl noch ein bisschen zu kalt was.


----------



## daniel2501 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hy also ich will am wo am porte seltz gehen dann kann ich dir sagen ob dort was geht.


----------



## massiv83 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Bezahlen?Daran liegt es nicht,weiss aus französischer quelle das die angst haben zu kontrollieren...an der bezahlung kann es nicht liegen,in deutschland sind ja auch kontrollen...


----------



## Marijo (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hallo Daniel,

Ja das währe cool wenn du bescheid geben könntest ob was gebissen hatt.
Ich plane am 24.02 mein Angeljahr zu beginnen, die Wetterprognose ist gut für Mittwoch also gib einfach mal kurz bescheid ob was gebissen hatt!!!!!

Gruss Marijo:vik:


----------



## paschok2006 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Ich habe heute auch die Karte endlich gekauftHabe gleich den See angeschaut.Darf man eigentlich in die Straße reingahren, die um den See Herum geht?Da steht zutritt nur für Angler(Aber mit dem Auto oder ohne)??


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



paschok2006 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch die Karte endlich gekauftHabe gleich den See angeschaut.Darf man eigentlich in die Straße reingahren, die um den See Herum geht?Da steht zutritt nur für Angler(Aber mit dem Auto oder ohne)??



wenn es der see ist wo wir immer sind darfste reinfahren !


----------



## paschok2006 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Das ist der Epple See.Ich fahre morgen hinUnd kennt jemand die Schilder bei den Straßen zu der Port de Seltz?Das steht das Durchfahrt verboten Zeichen und unter drunter irgendwas geschrieben.Darf ich jetzt zu die Straße befahren??Danke euch!!


----------



## Marijo (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Ja du darfst als Angler alle Strassen um den See und zum Porte de Seltz befahren!!!!!!
Gruss Marijo


----------



## paschok2006 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Danke.Gestern war ich auf Eplle See.Habe 2 kleine Rotaugen und einen Karpfen gefangen.Den Karpfen musste ich aber frei lassen.Ist das den das ganze Jahr, dass man die Karpfen nicht fangen darf???


----------



## Marijo (1. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Erstmal Petri #6.

Ja Karpfen sind immer No Kill man muß sie immer zurück setzen.

Gruss Marijo


----------



## daniel2501 (5. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

also so wie ich es weis darf man karpfen mitnehmen  ausser am epple und  an bestimmte stellen und in frankreich ist das nachtangeln auf aal jetzt komplett verboten les einfach mal die bilder die ich hinzugefügt hatte da steht alles drinn


----------



## daniel2501 (5. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



Marijo schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri #6.
> 
> Ja Karpfen sind immer No Kill man muß sie immer zurück setzen.
> 
> Gruss Marijo



mann muss sie nicht immer zurück setzen


----------



## Marijo (7. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Ich meinte auch den Epple See wo man die Karpfen zurück setzen muss!!!!
Am Rhein darfst du sie natürlich mitnehmen:vik:
Ab 1 April ist das Nachtangeln am Rhein auf Karpfen erlaubt,
und Aal Tagsüber, aber Nachts verboten.

Gruss Marijo#6


----------



## west1 (7. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



Marijo schrieb:


> Ab 1 April ist das Nachtangeln am Rhein auf Karpfen erlaubt,



Der Rhein bei Seltz gehört doch meines Wissens auch zum Departemet Bas Rhin, oder?

Es wäre vielleicht mal ratsam die Bestimmungen der Fischereiverordnung durchzulesen.


----------



## Marijo (13. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Sag mal weis von euch jemand ob die endlich das ganze Holz am Epple See weggemacht haben oder noch nicht??? Weis jemand was neues???

Gruß Marijo


----------



## daniel2501 (13. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hy also ich will morgen wenn es klappt wieder angeln gehen und dann kann ich ja mal zum epple fahren und dir hier bescheid geben


----------



## paschok2006 (13. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Letzte Woche Samstag war das Holz vorne bei der Einfahrt noch da.


----------



## paschok2006 (14. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Heute war ich da, das Holz ist teils immer noch da, aber man kommt durchLeider nichts gefangen, Wetter war net das beste!


----------



## daniel2501 (14. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hast du einen guten platz gehabt zum fischen weil das letzte mal wo ich war hat mann keinen platz gefunden wo warst du den genau
gruß


----------



## paschok2006 (14. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Wenn du in diese Strasse vor dem See enbiegst, weiter bis zu der Stelle wo der Fluss links ist!Da gibt es dann eine Kleine Insel oder so zu dem See!


----------



## Marijo (15. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hallo Jungs,
Also ich sage ja sehr ungern wo ich immer angle, aber an der von euch beschriebenen Stelle ist es klar das du nichts gefangen hast.DIhr müsst viel weiter am anfang vom See angeln da fängt man eigentlich sehr gut, also zumindest bei mir ist es so       


Gruss Marijo


----------



## massiv83 (15. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

ja da muss ich marijo recht geben,das ist wirklich eine bescheidene angelstelle,die meistens nur besetzt ist wenn es woanders keinen platz mehr gibt...auf was hast denn geangelt?
Hoffe ich komm die woche auch mal raus,aber denke dann eher werde an den rhein oder an den hafen gehen...


----------



## paschok2006 (16. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Ich hatte 1 Rute auf Maden, 1 auf Wurm, 1 auf Maden mit Meiss und eine auf Teig!Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## massiv83 (16. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Maden und Wurm sind immer gut...Naja mit mais angel ich nie,aber immerhin kanst ja damit auch karpfen fangen...Aber für was teig?Sind im epple forellen drin?Hab zumindest noch net davon gehört...


----------



## paschok2006 (16. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Den Letzen Karpfen habe ich auch auf Teig gefangen.Komisch, aber anscheinend mögen die Karpfen dort Teig!!


----------



## massiv83 (17. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

lol,die fressen auch alles:q


----------



## paschok2006 (19. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

War schon jemand am Hafen von Seltz.Wie ist es dort?Fahre am Sonntag wieder hin, bin nur am überlegen wohin!


----------



## daniel2501 (19. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

also wenn mein auto morgen wieder geht dann will ich auch angeln gehen ich will am porte seltz gehen habt ihr da schon gute erfolge gehabt


----------



## DaTamer83 (19. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Servus Leut. 
Ich will Ende April bzw. Anfang Mai nach seltz an dn Rhein. Ich weiß ja wo ich die Karte mittlerweile kaufen kann, aber ich hab da trotzdem noch paar fragen. Wie schaut es mit der Schonzeit und dem Schonmaß der Barbe aus? Bei uns in Bayern beginnt sie ab 1.Mai. Auf die Räuber darf man ja ab dem 1.Mai in Frankreich schon los. Jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht ob sich die schlepperei mit dn feederruten lohnt. Würd gern nämlich ne Barbe fangen. Aber falls die da in der zeit nicht beangeln werden dürfen würd ich dann lieber spinn Ruten mitnehmen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiter helfen? Und wieviel Ruten darf ich überhaupt raus schmeißen? Wäre für Tipps echt sehr dankbar. 
MfG Tamer


----------



## massiv83 (20. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Also ich war heute am Hafen in seltz...In 5h nicht ein biss...einem anderen angler ging es genauso...

Dann bin ich noch für eine Stunde an den epple,hab dort wenigstens noch 2 Rotfedern gefangen...

Denke ist noch zu kalt zum richtig gut fangen...


----------



## daniel2501 (20. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



DaTamer83 schrieb:


> Servus Leut.
> Ich will Ende April bzw. Anfang Mai nach seltz an dn Rhein. Ich weiß ja wo ich die Karte mittlerweile kaufen kann, aber ich hab da trotzdem noch paar fragen. Wie schaut es mit der Schonzeit und dem Schonmaß der Barbe aus? Bei uns in Bayern beginnt sie ab 1.Mai. Auf die Räuber darf man ja ab dem 1.Mai in Frankreich schon los. Jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht ob sich die schlepperei mit dn feederruten lohnt. Würd gern nämlich ne Barbe fangen. Aber falls die da in der zeit nicht beangeln werden dürfen würd ich dann lieber spinn Ruten mitnehmen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiter helfen? Und wieviel Ruten darf ich überhaupt raus schmeißen? Wäre für Tipps echt sehr dankbar.
> MfG Tamer





hy also auf der erstens seite sind die neuen regeln von frankreich da steht alles drinn und an den meisten stellen darf mann 4 angeln rausschmeisen aber es gibt auch welche da darf mann nur 2 rausschmeisen wenn du mir deine email adresse gibst dann kann ich die die bilder von seite eins auch schicken


----------



## paschok2006 (21. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Heute war ich mit dem Vater wieder am Epple See.Insgesamt 20 Stück Rotaugen gefangenWetter war ab 13:00 Super.


----------



## daniel2501 (21. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hy freut mich für dich glückwunsch


----------



## Quick-Fish (29. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hallo leutz,

kann mir jemand mal link oder ne beschreibung geben auf der man sieht welcher der epple see ist, dort hats ja einige.


mfg


----------



## daniel2501 (29. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hy geh auf die erste seite bei mir sind die ganzen bestimmungen undso und da ist ein bild von den stellen wo man angeln darf die Nr 8 ist der epple steht aber drauf der ist  leicht zu finden wenn du beim angellade vorbei gehst richtung fähre dann kommt da eine kleine brücke und unter der brücke ist der la sauer und dan fährst du weiter geradeaus und auf der linken seite kommt mal ein ganz grosser platz wo sie wettfischen veranstalttet hatten ob sie es heute noch machenw eis ich nicht und wenn du weiter fährst geht es ca 1km danach nach links und da ist der eppel


----------



## Quick-Fish (29. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## daniel2501 (29. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

bitte schön


----------



## daniel2501 (31. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hy ich habe da mal eine fragen undzwar wenn mann zum epple fährt kommt mann doch vorher am angelladen vorbei und danach kommt eine kleine brücke und untendrunter ist ein fluß es  des nicht der la sauer und darf mann an der stelle angeln oder ist es nur begrenzt zum angeln


----------



## massiv83 (31. März 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Also das ist die sauer,da darfst du angeln,beissen schöne rotaugen,barsche und auch hechte...
Nachteil ist das es ziemlich nieder ist und nicht mit kunstködern gefischt werden darf...


----------



## daniel2501 (1. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

ich habe mitbekommen das man aner mit wobbler dort angeln darf es gibt nur ein paar leute die nein sagen was sagst du dazu


----------



## DaTamer83 (1. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Ist einer von euch am 1.Mai in Seltz am Rhein beim Angeln?|kopfkrat
Bin nämlich des WE in Bruchsal bei den Schwiegerleuten, und fahr dann am Freitag 30.April mit nem Verwanden von meiner Frau nach Seltz um die Karten zu kaufen.
Und Samstag früh gehts dann los. Mal schauen was da so alles geht.
Gruß Tamer|wavey:


----------



## daniel2501 (1. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hy also ich bin nicht am rhein angeln aber ganz in der nähe an der fähre bei einem kollege an seinem see da wird forellen gefischt hat der angelladen am freitag überhaupt offen weil bei uns hier ist ja alles zu und rüben bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher


----------



## DaTamer83 (2. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



daniel2501 schrieb:


> hy also ich bin nicht am rhein angeln aber ganz in der nähe an der fähre bei einem kollege an seinem see da wird forellen gefischt hat der angelladen am freitag überhaupt offen weil bei uns hier ist ja alles zu und rüben bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher



Wieso sollte er zu haben? Wenn dann vielleicht am 1.mai, da weiß ich aber auch nicht ob die in Frankreich Tag der Arbeit haben. Ich will ja am 30.April die Karte holen. Ich will zu gleich auf Friedfisch und Raubfisch. Soweit ich weiß darf man ja ab 1.Mai drauf angeln.


----------



## daniel2501 (2. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

oh sorry tut mir leid dann habe ich es erst fasch gelesen
geh mal uaf die erste seite bei mir  da sind die ganzen regeln und was mann mann angeln darf


----------



## Waldwurf (3. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hi,

habe mir den Thread mal durchgelesen. Würde gern über die Grenze nach Vogelsgrun bei Breisach über die Grenze,wie hier beschrieben, und mir für die Knapp 100 Euro eine Erlaubnis für ganz Frankreich holen. Was braucht man denn noch? Ist man dann automatisch in einem Verein, da dies ja jpg6 oben gleich steht?! In Schonzeiten des Hechts darf kein Spinnfischen betrieben werden? Gilt das nur für Seltz Angelgebiete? 

Ich möchte erstmal Hauptsächlich am Rhein die Rute reinwerfen. Am liebsten Spinnfischen. Zur Zeit gibt es ja nicht allzuviel, was geangelt werden darf. Zander und Hecht haben Schonzeit. 

Also kann ich mit der Erlaubnis für Frankreich überhaupt irgendwo gleich loslegen? (Rhein?)

Grüße


----------



## daniel2501 (3. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hy 
also wenn du dir eine karte hollen willst musst du dein perso mitnehmen und ein passbild 
das mann in einem verein ist  das stimmt nicht weil du treffst dich ja dort mit keinen das ist nur gelabber find ich mit dem verrein 
und an den bildern ist eine karte das sind die stellen drauf wo man angeln darf und auf dem nächsten bild ist eine liste da steht drauf wie mann angeln darf
du kannst in frankreich gleich loslegen du musst nur schauen auf was du da nicht gehen darfst und wieviel angel du auswerfen darfst less dir einfach die bilder in ruhe durch


----------



## Waldwurf (3. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hi Daniel

Danke für die Antwort. Ich verstehe es noch nicht ganz. Die Angelkarte für ganz Frankreich gilt nur am Rhein? oder überall in allen Seen? (kann ich mir kaum vorstellen als Deutscher hihi) 
Also kann ich mit der Jahreskarte zumindest im Rhein angeln und brauche keine 2te Berechtigungskarte? (Verein)?


----------



## daniel2501 (3. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

also wenn du die seltzer karte hast darfst du an 19 stellen angeln nicht in ganz frankreich da du an ein paar anderen stellen eine andere karte brauchst


----------



## west1 (3. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



Waldwurf schrieb:


> Hi Daniel
> 
> Danke für die Antwort. Ich verstehe es noch nicht ganz. Die Angelkarte für ganz Frankreich gilt nur am Rhein? oder überall in allen Seen? (kann ich mir kaum vorstellen als Deutscher hihi)
> Also kann ich mit der Jahreskarte zumindest im Rhein angeln und brauche keine 2te Berechtigungskarte? (Verein)?



Die Karte die du in Vogelsgrun bekommst gilt für Elsass Haut-Rhin (Oberelsass). Mit der kannst du an staatlichen Gewässern im Oberelsass mit bis zu 4 Ruten (wegen der Rutenanzahl fragen) angeln. Staatliche Gewässer sind der Rhein, Rheinkanal, sonstige Kanäle eventuell noch das ein oder andere Flüsschen oder Stauseen. 

In ganz Frankreich an allen Gewässern darfst du mit der Karte nicht angeln, jedoch an den meisten staatlichen, schiffbaren Gewässern in Frankreich mit einer Angel. Die Frage ist nur welches Gewässer in Frankreich ist staatlich, oder nicht von einem Verein gepachtet? Deshalb immer erst vor Ort erkundigen.

Ich geh mal davon aus das bei der Karte aus Vogelsgrun noch Vereinsgewässer mit dabei sind. Fast jedes Dorf im Elsass hat einen Verein und jeder Verein hat seine eigenen Gewässer. Erkundige dich am besten bei der Kartenausgabe.

Spinnfischen ist in der Schonzeit zumindest im Elsass verboten.


----------



## Waldwurf (3. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Danke Dir 

Das heisst, die Karte aus Vogelgrun wäre auch nur für den Rheinabschnitt ab ca höhe Freiburg südwärts des Rheins gültig. Um in Höhe Seltz (Karlsruhe - Rastatt) zu angeln bräuchte ich die Karte für das Gebiet Bas-rhin? 
(immer auf Rheinangeln only bezogen)

Oje


----------



## west1 (3. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



Waldwurf schrieb:


> Danke Dir
> 
> Das heisst, die Karte aus Vogelgrun wäre auch nur für den Rheinabschnitt ab ca höhe Freiburg südwärts des Rheins gültig. Um in Höhe Seltz (Karlsruhe - Rastatt) zu angeln bräuchte ich die Karte für das Gebiet Bas-rhin?
> (immer auf Rheinangeln only bezogen)
> ...



Nein die Karte brauchst du nicht. Zumindest mit einer Angel darfst du am Rhein Bas Rhin angeln.


----------



## Waldwurf (3. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Huhu.

Ich muss schonwieder nachfragen 

Das heisst jetzt ich brauche mit einer Angel direkt am Rhein (Bas Rhin) gar keinen Schein und kann ohne Kosten losangeln? (verwirrt guck)


----------



## west1 (3. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



Waldwurf schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Ich muss schonwieder nachfragen
> 
> Das heisst jetzt ich brauche mit einer Angel direkt am Rhein (Bas Rhin) gar keinen Schein und kann ohne Kosten losangeln? (verwirrt guck)



Schön wärs!:q Ohne Schein geht nix!

Mit den Schein den du in Vogelsgrun  Haut - Rhin holen willst kannst du mit einer Angel auch am Rhein (staatliches Gewässer) in Bas - Rhin angeln.


----------



## Waldwurf (3. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hihi. Ich dachte schon. Ich habe mich schon heftig informiert übers Inet. Ist aber alles nicht so leicht. Werde mir die Jahreskarte Haut holen und dann eher in Bas Rhin Gegend angeln. Nur am Rhein erstmal. Denke mal das wird dann die Kategorie 2 sein. 

Freue mich schon, wenn die Hechte wieder zum drillen freigegeben sind, da ich wie gesagt gern Wobbler und CO nutze. Mal schauen welche Weissfische jetzt so im Rhein möglich sind.

So. Danke Dir für die Hilfe. Werde öfter mal im Forum rumlungern


----------



## massiv83 (10. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

War jemand von euch schon am graviere communale angeln?Wenn ja wie sind dort die fangaussichten?


----------



## paschok2006 (24. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Servus an alle,
ich habe Frage zu Angelzeiten bzw.Arten.Darf ich jetzt schon mit Blinkern am Hafen vom Rhein angeln oder erst ab 01.05.Diese Regelung ist für mich nicht nicht ganz verständlich.War schon jemand am Hafen?Wies ist es dort?

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## west1 (24. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



paschok2006 schrieb:


> Servus an alle,
> ich habe Frage zu Angelzeiten bzw.Arten.Darf ich jetzt schon mit Blinkern am Hafen vom Rhein angeln oder erst ab 01.05.



Jetzt noch nicht, erst ab 1.5.! #4


----------



## paschok2006 (24. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

danke dir.Also habe ich es etwas falsch verstanden.Na ist ja net mehr lange.


----------



## paschok2006 (26. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Servus an alle,

war gestern am Hafen von Seltz.Ausser einem 2 Kilo Blech nichts gefangen.Das Wetter war super, aber nicht einmal angebissenIst das dort die Regel??


----------



## Waldwurf (26. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hab noch nicht da geangelt. Ich warte noch paar Tage und versuch mich dann am Spinnangeln direkt am Rhein von Lauterbourg südwärts. Die Gewässer von Seltz scheinen aber in letzter Zeit nich so bissfreudig zu sein


----------



## massiv83 (26. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

War bis jetzt auch schon 5 mal in seltz,auch noch nix gefangen...
die letzten jahre haben mir aber gezeigt das es meistens erst ende mai richtig losgeht....Ausserdem find ich das wasser noch zu niedrig...
Werde es morgen nochmal versuchen...


----------



## tayler_spin (27. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir auch eine angelkarte für frankreich (Bas-Rhin) geholt. Hab letztes jahr auch schon in frankreich geangelt, hauptsächlich spinnfischen am rhein. 
Geangelt hab ich im raum straßbourg und gambsheim.
Den großen fang konnte ich zwar bis jetzt noch nicht machen, aber was nicht ist, kann ja bekanntlich noch werden|supergri.
Hab nur eine paar mittlere barsche und einmal einen kleinen hecht gefangen.
Hab letztes jahr auch erst wieder so richtig angefangen zu angeln, war fast 10 jahre abstinent.

In den wintermonaten hab ich meine ausrüstung ein bißchen aufgestockt, jetzt warte ich nur noch auf den 1.05 (ende der schonzeit für hecht und zander).

Wenn jemand einen mitangler sucht einfach per PN melden, würd mich freuen!

Grüße


----------



## paschok2006 (30. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Servus an alle, 

will dieses Wochenende wieder zum angeln, weiß aber nicht genau wochin.Am Hafen von Seltz will ich nicht unbedingt.Was könnt ihr mir noch Empfehlen?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## paschok2006 (30. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Servus.

Lohnt sich eigentlich die Karte von Beinheim für 15 Euro zu holen, welche seene sind da dann dabei?Hat jemand eine Karte??

Danke mal im voraus.


----------



## massiv83 (30. April 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Also,mein kumpel hat dieses jahr die beinheimer karte und ich bin mir sicher ich werde auch nächstes jahr diese holen...sind schöne seen dabei und ausserdem dürfen die mit der jahreskarte nachts auf aal gehen am rhein,zahlen dafür aber 15 euro mehr....


----------



## paschok2006 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Servus.

Ich hab da mal eine Frage, wie komme ich an den See Camping de peupliers??War da, ist eine Schranke davor.Aussenrum ist komplett eingezäunt!!


----------



## tayler_spin (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hallo,
hab da mal ne frage. 
Ich habe die angelkarte für bas-rhin. Wollte aber jetzt eventuell mit einem kumpel, der aus freiburger gegend stammt, am rhein in haut-rhin angeln gehen.
Die frage ist nun, darf ich mit der karte von bas-rhin auch in haut-rhin am rhein angeln?
Ich hatte hier gelesen, dass dies mit nur einer rute erlaubt sei.
Wollte nur noch mal sicher gehen, nicht das es noch ärger gibt!

Danke im voraus!

Mfg
Philippe


----------



## Waldwurf (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Am Rhein darfste auf jeden Fall angeln. Aber eben nur mit einer Rute. Es sei denn, dein Kumpel hat auch ne Karte.

Staatliche Gewässer sind ja drinn


----------



## tayler_spin (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



Waldwurf schrieb:


> Am Rhein darfste auf jeden Fall angeln. Aber eben nur mit einer Rute. Es sei denn, dein Kumpel hat auch ne Karte.
> 
> Staatliche Gewässer sind ja drinn



Danke für die Antwort. 
Ich hatte jetzt noch meinen vater gebeten, der des französischen mächtig ist, eine email an die fischereibehörde von bas-rhin zu schreiben.
Die haben mir ebenfalls nochmal bestätigt, dass ich auch in haut rhin (domain public, also statliche gewässer) angeln darf, allerdings sogar mit vier ruten.

Mfg

Philippe


----------



## paschok2006 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Servus.War letztes Wochenende am Hafen von Beinheim.Bis Mittag war ich am hafen, kein einziger Biss, nach dem Mittag bin ich mal an den Rhein gefahren, bis um 7 Uhr Abends kein einziger Biss.Ist das normal für diese Jahreszeit, wann geht es denn richtig los mit dem Angeln??


----------



## massiv83 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hi,ja im moment beisst es wirklich schlecht,hab letzte woche in 5 stunden auch nur ne barbe gefangen...Ende mai anfang juni wird es besser,wobei ich die besten ergebnisse immer so juli,august habe...
Mein Tip,versuch es beim hochwasser am Rhein,fängst da schöne Barben und Brassen...


----------



## tayler_spin (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hi Leute,
war am freitag nähe gambsheim am rhein unterwegs, ist direkt beim grenzübergang bei der fischtreppe. 
Konnte dort immerhin einen rapfen an der oberfläche mit einem popper erwischen, im altrheinarm gefangen. Außer einem weiteren biss, den ich leider nicht verwerten konnte, ging aber nicht viel.

Mfg

Philippe


----------



## Sudaki (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hi Leute,
weisst jemand, ob man in Frankreich die gefangene Fische in einem Setzkescher halten darf?


----------



## massiv83 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Also in frankreich ist es zum glück noch erlaubt,so bescheuerte Vorschriften gibts nur bei uns...
Wahrscheinlich werden in paar jahren in deutschland noch würmer und maden unter naturschutz gestellt....:q


----------



## mofmember (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hallo, will diesen Freitag auch hin und ne Jahreskarte für Seltz holen, trotzdem hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Wird ein Angelschirm von den Franzossen als Zelt angesehen, weil zelten am Ufer ist ja verboten.

2. Nachtangel auf Karpfen im Rhein als C&R ??

Wie gesagt will am Freitag hin und über Nacht da bleiben mit einem Angelschirm und auf Karpfen.


----------



## Waldwurf (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hm weiss ich alles nicht  
Seit 1.April darfste wohl auch nachts auf Karpfen gehen und sogar mitnehmen. Aal is verboten.
Kannst aber im Angelladen fragen ob das als Zelt gilt (denke nicht)

Was mich mehr interessieren würden, sind die genauen Öffnungszeiten von dem Laden in Seltz, da ich auch bald da vorbeirennen werde


----------



## Snow1977 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hallo zusammen !!

Weiss denn einer von euch, ob man den kompletten Gravidal mit der Beinheimer Karte befischen darf ?!? 

Danke schonmal 

Gruß Snow


----------



## Kistenmann (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hallo!
Ich fahre im sommer nach Chatel-Chéhéry. Da ist ein kleiner Fluß  nebenan.
Ich wüßte gerne, ob da an dem Fluß schon mal jemand angeln war, ob ich  da eine Erlaubniskarte benötige und wenn ja, wo ich eine bekommen  könnte.... Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Waldwurf (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

So. Habe nun auch die Seltzer Karte. 
Bin gleich mal an den Rhein und habe den ganzen Tag keinen Fang gehabt und bin dann Schneider heim.
Dafür 2 Spinner verloren. An der Oberfläche zwischen den Buhnen sprangen 5 mal Fische. Habe meist Wobbler benutzt. 

Bin mir recht unsicher wo die ganzen Seen genau liegen und wo ich mit dem Auto überall fahren darf  
Das beste wären genaue Koordinaten aller Seen und Flüsse, die man beangeln darf. Die mitgelieferte Karte ist nicht so aussagekräftig. Munchhausen ist garnicht drauf. 

Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass es wohl fast überall, bis auf Rhein und Häfen verboten ist mit Kukö zu fischen 

Naja ich muss Angeltechnisch noch viel lernen. Vielleicht nimmt mich mal ein erfahrener Seltzangler mit


----------



## paschok2006 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Servus, 

das Problem mit dem fangen haben derzeit fast alle.Habe die letzten 5 male nur eine einzige Rotauge gahabt.Habe mit den anderen gesprochen, genau das gleiche.Weiß net mehr was los ist


----------



## Waldwurf (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Ich werde mir jetzt nochmal ne Fuhre GuFis und Popper holen und in der Früh hinne. Evtl noch den/die Häfen abklappern. 
Im Juni geh ich dann mal an die Seen. Epple. Is ja noch geschlossen bis 05.06. Aber wenigstens kann ich dann da Wobbler durchziehen


----------



## paschok2006 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

An Hafen von Seltz war ich letztes Wochenende, kein einziger Biss.Bei den anderen genauso.Ich warte jetzt ab bis der Epple wieder geöffnet ist.


----------



## boki801 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Weis jemand ob der angelladen im seltz am montag offen hat?
Gruß boki


----------



## Münzi09 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich (Gravidal schpöne Barsche gefangen)*

Hallo,

Bin auch ein Neuling beim angeln in Beinheim/Seltz.der Angelladen in Seltz hat Montags offen sowie der Tabac Shop in Beinheim.
Habe mir letzten Dienstag dort eine Tageskarte für Beinheim geholt.War am Gravidal (liegt hinter dem Rhein Richtung Port Beinheim) habe dort mehrere schöne Barsche gefangen.Die ersten 3 Stunden hatte ich keinen Biß,danach mit Made mehrere.
Mit Gummifisch hatte ich kein Erfolg im Gravidal.Auf der anderen Seite wahren mehrere Angler die auf Karpfen ansaßen,aber wie ich mitbekommen habe ohne Erfolg.

Hat jemand Lust am Freitag den 09.07 mitzukommen?


----------



## Waldwurf (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hi Münzi,

war bis jetzt 2 mal. Beides mal Schneider. Ich benutze Spinnköder. Daher war ich bisher nur am Rhein, da der Epple für Spinnködern noch nicht offen war. 
Habe meine Unterlagen nich da, aber denke nicht, dass ausser Epple und Rhein noch irgendwo Spinnködern erlaubt ist?!

Ich überlege mir mal am Freitag mitzukommen. Muss aber bis 14 Uhr arbeiten. Kannst mir ja ne PM schreiben für alles weitere 

Gruss Erik


----------



## Waldwurf (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Frage an alle: Auf der Jahreskarte fehlen einige Position? Was ist mit Lot 6? Der Gravidal? Darf man da nicht fischen? *verdutzt guck*


----------



## Salmo Trutta. (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hallo....ich will morgen ein Angelausflug an die Saar machen..und zwar auf der Französichen Seite..
Jetz einige Fragen : 
1. Wo bekomm ich dort einen Angelschein(tagesschein)..Und wieviel kostet dieser etwa für einen Jungendlichen? 
2.Wo sind gute Stellen für Forellen und anderer Raubfische wie Barsch und Zander?


*Es wär extrem wichtig wenn jemand so lieb wär mir heute noch zu antworten!!!!  *


----------



## Münzi09 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



Salmo Trutta. schrieb:


> Hallo....ich will morgen ein Angelausflug an die Saar machen..und zwar auf der Französichen Seite..
> Jetz einige Fragen :
> 1. Wo bekomm ich dort einen Angelschein(tagesschein)..Und wieviel kostet dieser etwa für einen Jungendlichen?
> 2.Wo sind gute Stellen für Forellen und anderer Raubfische wie Barsch und Zander?
> ...



Hallo,

kenne mich auf der anderen Seite bder Saar (franz.Seite) eigentlich nicht aus,aber ich würde dir empfehlen mal bei der Tourist Information mal nachzufragen,die können dir bestimmt sagen wo du so eine Tageskarte bekommst.Für Erwachsene kosten die Tageskarten fast überall zwischen 10 und 16 €.In Beinheim Seltz 15€.

Oder einfach mal googeln... gebe mal den Ort ein wo du angeln möchtest+Stichwort Tageskarte+Angeln  da sollte sich bestimmt was finden.


----------



## DerAndi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Fishermans Partner in Saarbrücken hat tageskarten für seen und die saar in frankreich und ist auch bei fdragen immer gut weil er die gewässer seit zig jahren befischt


----------



## Carp_fisher (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hi andi

weist du zufällig für welche Seen in france??

Gruss CF


----------



## Brunztulp (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

möchte am Samstag an den Graviere fahren.
War in letzter Zeit jemand von euch dort? Geht dort was?

Kann mir jemand sagen ob dort ein Setzkescher verwendet werden darf (Mindestlänge)?

Darf man mit dem Auto direkt bis an die Angelstelle fahren?


----------



## CarpCatcher89 (16. Juli 2010)

*brauch hilfe zu angelkarte frankreich*

ich möchte gerne am dienstag an einen karpfen/wallersee fahren an dem man am besten nachts auch fischen darf. ausserdem wollen wir zelten daher wärs gut wenn man mit dem auto bis an den see fahrn kann...weiß jemand nen guten see??? wie is das jetzt eigentlich in lauterbourgh brauch ich da den deutschen angelschein oder irgendwas??? wo bekomm ich ne karte für nen guten see in frankreich auf karpfen und waller ohne deutschen angelschein??? bitte dringend um hilfe da wir schon am dienstag fahren wollen und uns dort nicht auskennen! Danke schon mal für jeden tip#6#6#6Petri Heil


----------



## Brunztulp (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

@CarpCatcher89

Ich hatte mir ja gestern die Karte von Seltz gekauft.
In der Verordnung steht das Karpfen angeln bei Nacht Von Rheinbrücke Beinheim bis Hafenmündung Seltz erlaubt ist.

Wie es mit Zelten aussieht keine ahnung.
Mit dem Auto hinfahren? Würd ich auch gerne wissen. Hatte vergessen zu fragen.

Und für die Tageskarte war kein Angelschein oder sonstige Prüfung nötig.


----------



## CarpCatcher89 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

cool danke das hilft mir schon sehr weiter aber ich fisch auf karpfen lieber im see weisst du obs da ne gute möglichkeit gibt??? und ob es da grad sehr voll ist oder es schon noch gute plätze gibt??? danke das du so viele fragen auf einmal beantwortet hast aber ich suche echt nen Guten See mit guten Karpfen bestand wo ich mir dann ne tages oder wochenkarte hol und einfach mal ein neues gewässer hab das ich kennenlern... waller wärn auch echt schön dar ich nie einen gefangen hab. danke an alle schnellen antworten#6#6#6


----------



## CarpCatcher89 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

was ist mit dem Graviere??? ist das ein guter see??? ist da viel los zur zeit oder??? sind da gute fische drin??? und darf ich da mit tages oder wochenkarte fischen(wo kann ich die kaufen für den see)??? sorry das so viel auf einmal is :q:q:q


----------



## Brunztulp (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Über Karpfenseen kann ich dir nichts sagen.
Angle nicht auf Karpfen.
Über den Graviere kann ich noch nichts sage. Geh am Samstag das erste mal hin.
Aber in der Verordnung steht am Graviere Karpfen= No Kill!
ob man die dann trotzdem fangen darf und wieder zurück setzten muß weißt du bestimmt besser.

Tageskarten bekommst du im Angelgeschäft in Seltz und kosten 15 Euro.
Das Geschäft liegt direkt auf dem Weg zum Graviere


----------



## CarpCatcher89 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

ok cool danke ja schon karpfen werden eig. immer zurück gesetzt nur in schland is es ja eig. verboten per gesetz und so aber machen tuns trotzdem alle und das ist auch gut so!!! ja cool also wir kommen am dienstag juhu danke für deine hilfe ein zwie sachen hab ich noch also 1 gibt es für den see auch ne wochenkarte und wenn ja was kostet sie??? und wenn ich die kauf kann ich dann auch noch mit der karte auch am rhein oder an anderen seen fischen.kannst du wenn du wider zurück kommst nen kleinen bericht reinstellen wies so war??? wie lange gehst du überhaupt??? is an dem see nachtfischen erlaubt??? danke für die schnellen antworten#6#6#6


----------



## Brunztulp (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

obs wochenkarten gibt keine Ahnung.
Die karte ist auch für den RHein und andere Gewässer gültig (Übersicht war glaube ich auf seite 1 des Threads).

Wenn ich wieder zurück bin meld ich mich mal wie es war.
Ich geh nur einen Tag lang.
Am See ist Nachtangeln glaube ich verboten.


----------



## CarpCatcher89 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

ah schade naja dann muss halt so gefischt werden ok die übersichts skitze hab ich gesehn aber auch schon gelesen das da wohl was fehlt aber ich werds ja dann am dienstag sehn kennst du sonst noch gute seen??? ich danke dir schon mal war mir ne  große hilfe und gute infos #6#6#6 petri heil für samstag ich kommm am dienstag und bleib dann n paar tage gleich... ja der bericht von dem see wär echt sehr nett dann weiss ich ob da schon überfühlt ist oder ob wir dort hin können oder was anderes suchen müssen...wir können ja mal zammen fischen wenn du bock hast... ich bin schon seid ein guten jahrzehnt dabei und finde es immer gut neue leute kennenzulernen die das gleich hobby haben wie ich :m#6:m


----------



## massiv83 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Also ich war gestern und heute am graviere epple in seltz und es war schon gut was los...die besten plätze waren belegt...und ist ziemlich niedrig...
an meinem platz hab ich nur ne brasse gefangen,dafür aber ne grosse;-)Bin dann noch an rhein und hab da nen wels gefangen,zwar nur 60cm,aber trotzdem schön da es mein erster war

auf was willst denn im epple fischen?


----------



## CarpCatcher89 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Karpfen und wels wären meine zielfische, es muss aber nicht der epple sein... wichtig ist nur das ich an dem see mein auto abstellen und mein zelt aufstellen kann und das das nachtangeln auf karpfen erlaubt ist. es kann auch ruhig ein bischen weiter wie lauterbourg sein wir kommen von stuttgart und wollen so max. 300km fahren. kennt jemand einen schönen see der für mich in frage kommen würde??? Danke schon mal an alle und Petri Heil


----------



## massiv83 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

also ich kenn mich nur beinheim und seltz aus...in seltz brauchst du fürs nachtangeln ne extra genehmigung für karpfen...bekommt man laut beschreibung nur bei qualifikation...was das heissen soll,keine ahnung,aber mir hat gestern einer gesagt das es für deutsche schwieriger ist so eine erlaubnis zu bekommen...
mein tip wäre noch der le hot in seltz,schöner natursee mit vielen karpfen und hechten,nur solltest du dort dein autan nicht vergessen


----------



## CarpCatcher89 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

danke aber das bringt mir alles nichts denn ich komme aus stuttgart und möchte gleich 4 bis 5 tage bleiben... Daher brauche ich ganz DRINGEND einen see an dem ich zelten und nachtsfischen darf (zelten am Wasser) gibt es sowas nirgends in frankreich oder was???? kann mir niemand einen tip geben???es kann doch nicht sein das das nirgends in frankreich geht??? Danke für eure hilfe ich hoffe es gibt noch einen passenden see


----------



## Münzi09 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

zelten,campen,offenes Feuer ist absolut verboten.Da kann mann sogar die Lizenz (Jahreskarte) entzogen bekommen.
Schade eigentlich währe bestimmt sehr schön mal die Fische gleich zu grillen.


----------



## Waldwurf (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Huhu. Ich/Wir haben schon viel gegoogelt und geschaut... Aber... 
Ich muss trotzdem nochmals fragen: 

Auf der Seltzer Karte ganz unten steht Lot 9 = Port de Beinheim. 
Dieser ist nur ein kleines Stück auf der ausgehändigten Karte zu sehen. 

Frage: Es gibt einen kleinen Hafen weiter südlich. Lot9 ist für mich der grosse "See" (südlich vom Epple), welcher wenn man über die Wintersdorfer Eisenbahnbrücke (von D aus) fährt zur Rechten liegt. Ein kleines Stück weiter eben. Zur linken ein kleiner Hafen des MBC Iffezheim.
Nun bin ich total unsicher ob ich da angeln darf mit meiner Seltzer Karte, da öfter das Wort "Gravidal" fällt, welcher nicht auf der Karte verzeichnet ist. Ausserdem sind die einige Spots wie Munchhausen nur angegeben aber nicht eingezeichnet. Die Verwirrung ist gross und ich habe keine Lust im falschen Gewässer zu angeln. 

Jedenfalls ist Lot9 (wenns der ist) sehr gross. In Google Eaerth mit ner grösseren "Insel" verzeichnet (und nem Schiff) und es gibt eine riesen Anlage (Kies?) dort.

HELP 

Edit:

Ach. Warum so lange erzählen, wenn ich ein Screeni machen kann.
Also ist dies Lot9 und somit mit Seltzer Karte befischbar?


----------



## west1 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Soviel ich weiß ist der Gravidal (der Große See mit Schwimmbagger) zweigeteilt, ein Stück gehört zu Seltz das andere zu Beinheim. Das hängt wohl mit den Gemarkungsgrenzen zusammen.
Wieso fragst du nicht mal bei den Elsässer nach, denen das Gewässer gehört!  Die müssten es nämlich genau wissen.


----------



## Münzi09 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

würde ich auch gerne mal wissen,ob mann da angeln darf ???



Waldwurf schrieb:


> Huhu. Ich/Wir haben schon viel gegoogelt und geschaut... Aber...
> Ich muss trotzdem nochmals fragen:
> 
> Auf der Seltzer Karte ganz unten steht Lot 9 = Port de Beinheim.
> ...


----------



## Münzi09 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hätte da eine Frage???

gehört der komplette Gravidal zur Seltzer Karte,oder nur ein Teil??

Da es nicht richtig auf meiner Karte eingezeichnet ist,bzw ich es nicht richtig einsehen kann.Nicht das  ich mit der Seltzer Karte irgendwo angle wo ich nicht darf.Waldwurf hat dazu auch großes Interesse dies zu wissen (siehe ).


----------



## Waldwurf (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Naja heisst der nun überhaupt Gravidal oder Port Beinheim? 

Am besten wäre es, wenn die Community selber ne Karte anhand Google Maps/Earth erstellt und alle Lot / Angelgebiete markieren würden, da die Fragen immer wieder auftauchen. Auch verständlich mit den ungenauen Angaben, die man an die Hand bekommt bei der Angelkarte.

Edit: Habe nun eine Handgezeichnete Karte gefunden

http://www.mairie-soufflenheim.fr/pageLibre000103bf.html

Demnach stimmt es wohl mit Port de Beinheim und Gravidal. Somit ist der südliche Teil wohl nicht mit der Selzer Karte abgedeckt


----------



## massiv83 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

wenn ihr am port de beinheim(gravidal)entlang fährt,kommt etwa in der mitte ein schild,wo draufsteht lot beinheim...ab dort ist für die seltzer karte schluss...


----------



## Waldwurf (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Danke für die Antwort massiv. 

Dann fahren wir mal um das Gewässer und schauen wo die Granze ist. 
Bestimmt beim westlichen Strand oder da wo die "Insel" ist.

Mir gefällt das Gewässer, da dort Spinnfischen erlaubt ist (jedenfalls die Seltzer Seite) und dort wirklich einiges an Fischen rumspringt. 

Gruss vom Namensvetter Erik


----------



## Salmo Trutta. (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Am samstag gehts wieder an die Saar 
wieder an die Französische seite...allerdings will ich diesmal mein zelt mitnehmen und auf einem Campingplatz übernachten...weiß jemand ein Campingplatz der möglichst NAH an der saar ist? es wär schön wenn mir jemand weiterelfen könnte!


----------



## massiv83 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



Waldwurf schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort massiv.
> 
> Dann fahren wir mal um das Gewässer und schauen wo die Granze ist.
> Bestimmt beim westlichen Strand oder da wo die "Insel" ist.
> ...




ja kurz nach dem strand ist das seltzer gebiet fertig...kurz bevor ein lebensgefahr schild ist...ist gut zu sehen...

ich persönlich angel da nicht viel,hab da noch nicht viel gefangen,mit spinnfischen eig.nur kleine barsche,ist auch ziemlich nieder...und ausserdem baden die am strand wenn es warm ist,da kann man dann das angeln vergessen...
ich bevorzuge da eher port de seltz bzw den epple oder direkt am rhein...

grüsse


----------



## Münzi09 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

dann müßen wir denke ich ein Stück weiter nach rechts ausweichen.Im Gewässer vom Badestrand ausgesehen liegen mehrere bojen,vieleicht ist das auch die  Grenze Beinheim/Seltz ,da wo der Bagger im Wasser liegt??.Gefangen habe ich mit Waldwurf eigentlich immer was,das letzte mal einen Hecht oder Zander der sich ca 5 meter vorm einholen noch mal abgehackt hat,und gleich danach einen Hecht der leider noch Schonmaß hatte und wieder zurück gesetzt wurde.Mit der Tiefe stimmt aber glaube ich schon,ich schätze den See auf eine Tiefe von ca 2-4 Meter.


----------



## west1 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Habt ihr noch mehr Tipps für die Beinheimer und Seltzer Gewässer?

Was kosten die Karten nur für die Vereinsgewässer? Die restliche Karte hab ich schon.




Münzi09 schrieb:


> Mit der Tiefe stimmt aber glaube ich schon,ich schätze den See auf eine Tiefe von ca 2-4 Meter.


Was meinst du mit,  die Tiefe stimmt aber schon?
Die Stelle an der du gefangen hast oder die Seetiefe?

Bei der Seetiefe liegst du vermutlich falsch, denke der See ist tiefer als 2-4m, bei so 20 - 40m fängt die tiefe erst an!|supergri


----------



## Münzi09 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

ich meinte die eigentliche Tiefe des Sees.

Denke das an der Badeseeseite dien Tiefe nicht mehr wie 5 Meter ist. Vieleicht weiter rechts ...??


----------



## massiv83 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

ja denke auch der see ist insgesamt tiefer,aber grad am badestrand ist es ziemlich weit ziemlich niedrig,da macht es wenig sinn auf grund zu angeln...probier es am donnerstag wieder mal am rhein,zander und hecht und karpfen fehlt mir dieses jahr noch,dann hab ich die fischarten durch


----------



## Münzi09 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

ich würde gerne mal einen Zander fangen   ein Hechtchen hatte ich schon aber leider noch zu klein.
Was würdest du im Rhein für Zander/Hecht empfehlen?
heller Spinner oder eher Gummifisch ??


----------



## west1 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



Münzi09 schrieb:


> Was würdest du im Rhein für Zander/Hecht empfehlen?
> heller Spinner oder eher Gummifisch ??



Kommt auf die Stellen drauf an.

Für Hecht, Spinner, Wobbler oder Gufi.
Für Zander, Gufi oder Wobbler.


----------



## massiv83 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Für hecht kann ich auch popper empfehlen,hatte damit bisher die besten ergebnisse,wobei es am hafen war oder am see,direkt am rhein ist es schwierig hecht zu fangen..

auf zander würd ich sagen ist immer noch der köfi topköder,dann gummifisch(grün soll top sein laut anglerzeitschrift)und tiefsinkende wobbler,bzw auch die dropshot methode...


----------



## Münzi09 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Thanks


----------



## daniel2501 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hy 

war jemand von euch schonmal am graviere communale wie komm ich den da am besten hin eine wegbeschreibung wehre nicht schlecht und gibt es dort viele stellen zum angeln und ist der erfolg dort gut


----------



## Münzi09 (4. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hi Daniel,

gehe doch mal mit mir und Waldwurf zum Spinnanfischen mit (am Port Beinheim)

wer Lust hat am Freitag um 17 Uhr mitzugehen einfach Bescheid geben.


----------



## daniel2501 (5. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hy tut mir leis da muss ich arbeiten 
ich gehe am sonntag wieder hinter dem porte seltz am rhein bin ich dann wie sind denn da die fang chance wart ihr da schonmal
direkt an der spitze


----------



## Münzi09 (5. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hinter dem Rhein (beim Port Beinheim) hatten wir immer was am Haken,leztes mal ist mir ein Zander entkommen,und danach haber ich einen Hecht am Haken,allerdings war er nur ca 45 cm und wir hatten ihn wieder zurück gesetzt, da er noch Schonmaß hatte.


----------



## paschok2006 (16. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Servus an alle,

mal eine Frage wegen des Nachtfischens.War jemand schon mal von euch Nachtfische?Wo ist es erlaubt und wie lange?Welche einschränkungen gibt es?

Danke euch schon mal

Servus


----------



## tayler_spin (16. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



paschok2006 schrieb:


> Servus an alle,
> 
> mal eine Frage wegen des Nachtfischens.War jemand schon mal von euch Nachtfische?Wo ist es erlaubt und wie lange?Welche einschränkungen gibt es?
> 
> ...



Hallo,
soweit ich weiß ist das nachtfischen seit diesem jahr erlaubt, allerdings ausschließlich auf karpfen. Desweiteren ist das angeln mit lebenden ködern nachts verboten, schließt würmer maden etc. mit ein.
Bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher ob das alles so genau stimmt, wurde mir auch nur gesagt.

Gruß
Philippe


----------



## daniel2501 (16. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

das nachtfischen ist in frankreich verboten nur am rhein ist es noch erlaubt aber nicht auf aal da der aal kaum noch im rhein ist alles andere darf mann mitnehmen


----------



## tayler_spin (16. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



daniel2501 schrieb:


> das nachtfischen ist in frankreich verboten nur am rhein ist es noch erlaubt aber nicht auf aal da der aal kaum noch im rhein ist alles andere darf mann mitnehmen



Meinte ja am rhein. Hab vergessen das zu erwähnen. Aber wirklich auf alle fische außer aal?


----------



## paschok2006 (17. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Nicht auf Aal bedeutet keine Würmer oder?Wie sieht es mit maden aus?


----------



## daniel2501 (17. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

ja genau sowas habe ich auch mitbekommen das mann nicht mit würmer angeln darf aber mehr weis ich auch nicht dazu


----------



## west1 (17. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Lest ihr euch eigentlich auch mal die Bestimmungen der Fischereiverordnung vom Departement Bas - Rhin 2010 durch, 
oder geht ihr nur angeln!?


Da steht klipp und klar dass Nachtangeln verboten ist, egal um welche Art des fischens es sich handelt!







Wenn ihr erwischt werdet seid ihr eurer Angelzeugs los






und ne saftige Strafe gibt es gratis|kopfkrat noch dazu!

Ihr angelt als Gäste im Ausland, dann sollte man sich gefälligst auch an die dortigen Gesetze halten.

Sämtliche Angler die sich dran halten, werden denen die sich nicht dran halten können oder wollen, dankbar sein #y:v wenn es wieder neue verschärfte Regelungen gibt!


----------



## daniel2501 (17. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

wo steht es bitteschön drinn das nachtangeln verboten ist

am rhein ist es auf jedenfall erlaubt aber nicht durchgehend


----------



## west1 (17. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



daniel2501 schrieb:


> wo steht es bitteschön drinn das nachtangeln verboten ist



Na hier!


----------



## daniel2501 (17. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



west1 schrieb:


> Na hier!




es ist erlaubt aber nicht durchgehend


----------



## west1 (17. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



daniel2501 schrieb:


> am rhein ist es auf jedenfall erlaubt aber nicht durchgehend



Na dann angelt halt Nachts, es wird dann mit der Zeit wieder ruhiger im Elsass! :q


----------



## daniel2501 (17. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

dann schau doch mal bitte wieviele leute am rhein nachts angeln denkst du die werden nie kontrolliert und mich haben sie auch schon öffters kontrolliert und haben meine sachen noch nie beschlagnahmt oder was dazu gesagt


----------



## massiv83 (17. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



west1 schrieb:


> Lest ihr euch eigentlich auch mal die Bestimmungen der Fischereiverordnung vom Departement Bas - Rhin 2010 durch,
> oder geht ihr nur angeln!?
> 
> 
> ...




kannst du lesen?dann les mal bitte die angelverordnung durch,dann siehst du das das nachtangeln auf karpfen bis port de seltz erlaubt ist,siehe auch auf seite 1 der beiträge das 3te blatt der verordnung!

...immer erst nachschauen bevor man andere leute blöd anmacht:v#q


----------



## west1 (17. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Stimmt, auf ca. 6 Km Länge ist es erlaubt, vom 1 April bis 31 Oktober 2010. :q

Für mich und viele andere zählt aber die Regelung der Fischereibehörde und nicht eure Vereinsbestimmungen! #c


----------



## massiv83 (17. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



west1 schrieb:


> Stimmt, auf ca. 6 Km Länge ist es erlaubt, vom 1 April bis 31 Oktober 2010. :q
> 
> Für mich und viele andere zählt aber die Regelung der Fischereibehörde und nicht eure Vereinsbestimmungen! #c



ja aber die vereine bestimmen das nunmal auch...wobei es mir egal ist,ich gehe nachts eh nicht weswegen mir das nachtverbot egal wäre,gehen nachts fast eh nur bestimmte leute denen egal ist was sie fangen und jeden untermassigen fisch mitnehmen...

für mich zählt nur catch&release,foto und wieder ab in die freiheit!#h


----------



## daniel2501 (18. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

ja massiv da muss ich dir recht geben 
ich nehme auch nicht  alles mit nur das was mann darf und 
dann nur ein foto machen das wars auch dann kommt er wieder rein


----------



## wobblerangel (19. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Wer geht am so. und am sa. diese Woche an den epple See ??

Ich werde mit meinemm Vater dort hingehen vll. kann man ja zusammen angeln  schreibt mir einfach ne mail :q

Sind ca. um 12 uhr dort am sa. campen dort und angeln die Nacht also einfach die ganze Zeit


----------



## daniel2501 (19. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

also ich bin morgen früh am epple bis mittags 
du weist ja schon das das nachtangeln am epple verboten ist


----------



## wobblerangel (19. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



daniel2501 schrieb:


> also ich bin morgen früh am epple bis mittags
> du weist ja schon das das nachtangeln am epple verboten ist




aber am Rhein  ja nicht deswegen bleiben wir bis um ca. 10 Uhr und wechseln dann an den Rhein wo man Nacht angeln darf !!!!
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## daniel2501 (19. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

aber nur bis porte seltz ist das nachtangeln erlaubt wenn bock hast ich bin morgen ab 6 uhr am epple kannst ja kommen 
oder irgendjemand anderst wenn er lust hat


----------



## massiv83 (19. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

nimmt am besten boote mit damit ihr bei dem hochwasser an die plätze kommt


----------



## daniel2501 (20. August 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

hochwasser ist kein ausdruck mann kann es  fast mit einem schwimmbad vergleichen wo das wasser übergelofen ist so macht das angeln garkeinen bock


----------



## Brunztulp (17. September 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Angelladen in Seltz Samstags Mittagspause macht?


----------



## daniel2501 (17. September 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

HY 
ja macht es aber ich glaube nur eine halbe stunde


----------



## Brunztulp (17. September 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

weiß du zufällig auch die Uhrzeit?


----------



## daniel2501 (17. September 2010)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

ne tut mir leid
auf jedenfall ab 10 uhr ich denkedas er bestimmt bis 14 uhr offen hat


----------



## Graffy (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Wo kann man bei seltz nachtangeln....bzw. wo macht es sinn??


----------



## daniel2501 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

du darfst nur am rhein nachtangeln


----------



## Graffy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Nagut dann werd ich mal mein glück versuchen....Danke :vik:


----------



## Saint1974 (14. März 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hallo,

nach ca.10 Jahren Abstinenz möchte ich wieder mit dem Angeln anfangen. Da ich in Rastatt berufstätig bin, bietet sich das Elsas natürlich an. 

Mein deutscher Angelschein ist seit ca. 15 Jahren abgelaufen, muß ich diesen vor dem Kartenerwerb in Beinheim verlängern lassen? Barauche ich diesen überhaupt in Frankreich?

Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß

Saint1974


----------



## massiv83 (17. März 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hallo,
in frankreich brauchst du keine Prüfung,also musst nur den Angelschein kaufen...Bekommst ihn im Tabakshop oder im Angelladen in seltz und kostet ca 100 euro fürs jahr,kannst auch tageskarten und 2 wochen karten holen...
Brauchst nur Ausweis und ein Passfoto vorlegen...

Viel Spass und Petri Heil...#h


----------



## Saint1974 (21. März 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Nabend,

danke für die Info, wenn das Wetter so weitermacht, werde ich vielleicht balb meinen 1. Fisch nach 15 Jahren fangen. Ich hab mir damals die Banjo Box mit den Gummiköderfischen gekauft und diese jetzt ausgegraben. Mal sehen ob sich die Dinger bewähren! Ich war damals richtig fasziniert von den Videos im Shoping TV. 

Grüße

Saint


----------



## massiv83 (23. März 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Mit den Kunstködern musst noch warten,raubfische haben ja noch schonzeit bis 1.mai....war bis jetzt auch erst einmal draussen zum feedern und hab 3 rotfedern gefangen...
werde heute nach der arbeit auch wieder gehen...
Kenne die auch noch von der werbung,aber ob die wirklich so fängig sind?


----------



## Blackmore (25. März 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Ist es generell so, dass Hecht und Zander in ganz Frankreich ab 1. Mai freigegeben sind oder gilt das nur für Seen und nicht in Flüssen wie Allier?
Wenn das so ist, darf man grundsätzlich keine Kunstköder jeglicher Art verwenden? Dann brauche ich meine Spinnrute eigentlich nicht mitnehmen und auch keinen teuren Angelschei für 2 Wochen Urlaub kaufen.


----------



## massiv83 (25. März 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Also am Rhein und in den häfen und diversen seen ist ab 1.5 wieder erlaubt auf hecht und zander zu angeln...manche seen sind darüber hinaus noch länger gesperrt,(bei dem gewässer an dem ich angle für alle fischarten und bis ANFANG JUNI),es sind alle kunstköder in der schonzeit verboten...


----------



## Blackmore (29. März 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Und der töte oder gar lebende Köderfisch (kommt nicht bei mir in Frage) ist dann erlaubt? Das ist doch absurd?
Sind denn Fliegen und Gummifische auch nicht erlaubt?


----------



## west1 (29. März 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Kunstköder, dazu zählt auch der Gufi, tote und lebende Köfis sind in der Hecht- und Zanderschonzeit verboten.
Mit Wurm kannst du auf Barsch angeln.


----------



## massiv83 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hi,
und wie sieht eure Fangstatistik bis jetzt aus?Im rhein beisst im moment so gut wie gar nix bei dem niedrigwasser bis auf Rapfen geht nicht viel!Hoffe das wasser steigt bald wieder....


----------



## haniball (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Guten Morgen,

waren am Wochenende in Seltz.
Alle Seen waren geschlossen. Zum Angeln blieb und dann nur das Fließgewässer übrig. Samstagvormittag waren wir an der Sauer (Null Bisse). Mittags am Hafen in Seltz (Null Bisse).
Sonntags waren wir wieder am Hafen (Núll Bisse).
Mit uns waren ca. noch 7-10 weitere Angler am Hafen. Soweit wir es sehen konnten, haben diese auch kein einzigen Fisch gefangen! Zumindest in der Zeit wo wir am Wasser waren.

Schade dass der Epple gesperrt war!

Positiv bleibt zu erwähnen. Super günstiger Campingplatz am Epple. Super geniales Wetter. Und ein Super Wochenende mit den Kumpels (auch ohne Fisch).

Am Samstag werden die Seen und die Raubfische wieder geöffnet, dann werden wir wohl nochmal nach Seltz fahren.


----------



## daniel2501 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

und hast was gefangen 
ich geh dieses jahr mal wieder zum wettangeln leider weiß ich noch nicht wo etwas stattfinden wird wiest ihr etwas darüber 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Waldwurf (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

So. Habe mir dieses Jahr neBeinheimer Karte geholt. Und wa wieder erfolglos amGravidal Spinnfischen. Erstgegen Abendhabe ich Fische springen sehen.Die Karte istgut und übersichtlich. Nur steht nicht wo Kunstköder erlaubt sindSchätze mal nur am Gravidal Rhein und den Häfen


----------



## SchwabenSchneider (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Petri 

so waren dieses WE mit 4 Leuten am Rhein, Rheinhafen Seltz und Fahrgiesen !!!!

4 Angler 2 davon Einsteiger hab nicht gefangen ! Den einzigsten Fisch den ich gesehn habe war ein 30cm Wels der auf nen 20cm KöFi biss.(nicht an unserer Angel) Ich weis nicht aber ich glaub fast Seltz und Beinheim sind total leer gefischt. Unsere Köder waren Wurm, Maden, Pinkys, Mais und ein paar Heuschrecken die wir gefangen haben. Ich war sogar so verzweiflt das ich nen Stück Wurst hingemahct habe. 

Ist vielleicht jemand da der mir nen Tipp geben kann wo ich endlcih meinen erstn Fisch fange?

Grüße Schwabenschneider


----------



## junghans (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hi SchwabenSchneider,

ich komme aus Oberndorf am Neckar und gehe auch ab und zu nach Frankreich direkt an den Rhein. Fange auch ab und zu nix aber das drumherum das ist doch cool.
Ich gehe immer über die Grenze Breisach oder Marckolsheim und Angele auch an den Kanälen wo vom Rhein abgehen,,, da gibt es Malerische Stellen, da fängt man Eigentlich immer was,,,, aber nur auf Grund.
Weißt du das du mit deiner Karte auch auf einigen Bergseeen in den Vogesen angeln darfst ! Letztes Jahr war ich 3 Tage in Lac de Kruth-Wildenstein,, da dah ich ein paar Schleien und Sonnenbarsche gefangen,, leider keine Forelle, da sollte man ein Boot haben. Möchte in den nächsten Jahren, bisschen das Elsass bzw. Haut Rhin (wie bei uns Baden-Württemberg ) weil da ist die Anglerkarte für 88€ gültig,,, natürlich an Privatseen nicht.


----------



## franck07 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es aktuell in seltz ist?
ab wann und auf welche Arten kann ich dort angeln?

MFG


----------



## daniel2501 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Ich fahr erst ende Januar wieder Rüber dann könnte ich dir etwas sagen an den ersten paar Seiten sind die Bilder da hat sich eigentlich nicht geändert


----------



## franck07 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Ok alles klar. Dachte in den Wintermonaten wäre das Angeln komplett verboten.


----------



## franck07 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Und  Daniel2501 warst ende Januar in seltz?


----------



## daniel2501 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hy franck07 ich bin noch nicht dazugekommen rüber zufahren da das Wetter auch nicht mitspielt ich hab aber einen Kumpel gefragt er hat zu mir gesagt es hat sich nichts geändert
Und im Winter darfst du auch angeln nur macht das kaum einer ist ja sau kalt dann


----------



## mok (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



daniel2501 schrieb:


> Und im Winter darfst du auch angeln nur macht das kaum einer ist ja sau kalt dann



das ist nur bedingt richtig...Raubfisch-Angeln ist vom 26.01. - 01.05. (regionale Unterschiede von ein paar Tagen +/- möglich)
verboten.
Alles andere erlaubt.

bonne pêche


----------



## daniel2501 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Ja das stimmt mok in beinheim ist er bis am 01.04 geschlossen sonst sind alle regeln wie letztes Jahr


----------



## mok (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



daniel2501 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt mok in beinheim ist er bis am 01.04 geschlossen sonst sind alle regeln wie letztes Jahr



das stimmt nicht!!!
in Beinheim und Umgebung ist bis zum 31.05. bzw. 05.06. geschlossen (je nach Gewässerabschnitt)


----------



## daniel2501 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hab  gerade  nochmal  nachgeschaut  in beinheim ist der  Hecht  ab 1.05 offen und der Zander  ab 1.06 beides  bis  ende  des  Jahres


----------



## franck07 (8. April 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hi ich fahre demnächst an den port de seltz. Möchte an die Seite wo der Pfeil der Nummer 12 hinzeigt. (siehe Seite 1 Grafik)
Weiß jemand wie ich da hinkomme? Muss ich da über eine Brücke oder so?


----------



## daniel2501 (8. April 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Du kannst über die Fähre Dann gleich rechts und immer geradeaus und schon bist du da


----------



## daniel2501 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Und hat von euch Jemand etwas schönes im Elsass gefangen


----------



## west1 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*



daniel2501 schrieb:


> Und hat von euch Jemand etwas schönes im Elsass gefangen



Ja ich, unter anderem zwei Bärschi und was hast du gefangen?


----------



## daniel2501 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Naja ein paar brasen und rotaugen meine Freundin hat letzte Woche einen schönen Hecht mit 62 cm rausgeholt


----------



## kernell32 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

In den letzten 2 Wochen nen 90er Hecht, 83er Zander und gefühlt 20 Schniepelhechte 40-60cm, Barsche null.
Ein Kollege hat gestern 2 Waller auf Gummi gefangen.
Also insgesamt läufts gut, man muss aber viel laufen


----------



## daniel2501 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

So einen Hecht hätte gerne meine Freundin aber immer kommen nur 60ziger


----------



## Ndber (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Hallo zusammen.

Hat jemand Infos zum Rhein-Marne-Kanal?
Bin da dieses Jahr im Urlaub mit nem Hausboot unterwegs und wollte dabei auch mal ein wenig angeln. Lohnt das dort überhaupt und wenn ja mit welchen Fischarten kann ich dort rechnen?

Gruß vom
Ndber


----------



## Daniel1983 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: angelkarte frankreich*

Habt Ihr auch das Gefühl das Waller immer mehr kommt?!

Die letzten beide Male beim Zanderjiggen ging immer was Wallermäßig! 1x ein richtig großen verloren, dann einen von 90 cm gefangen! Tag drauf wieder einen von 1m beim Zanderjiggen. Absolut verrückt dieses Jahr.

War aber auf der Deutschen Seite...


----------

